# But...but...but?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

What will I do, with all the K1 accessories I have bought, in preparation of my K1's arrival on March 1st?!?
If K2 comes out instead?!?
I suppose I could sell everything I have bought, 2 Strangedogs covers, skins to match, and 2 Oberons, skins to match! To recoup my $$$ Yikes!

This is getting so complicated.....

Then "if" K2 comes out, all the accessory makers will have to change there prototypes to mesh with K2.
And an accessory addict such as myself, will have to wait again!

Will the torture ever stoppppppppp!!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

When you get your Kindle that you already ordered, it is sure to be version 1. So all your accessories will work with it. K2, in my opinion, is not going to be a replacement for K1, it will be a different form factor. Maybe larger for those pesky technical documents, maybe a student (less expensive) version, maybe a version lacking some of the features we know and love. So I think you are safe for now.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> When you get your Kindle that you already ordered, it is sure to be version 1. So all your accessories will work with it. K2, in my opinion, is not going to be a replacement for K1, it will be a different form factor. Maybe larger for those pesky technical documents, maybe a student (less expensive) version, maybe a version lacking some of the features we know and love. So I think you are safe for now.


I've heard the same thing....no need to worry


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

MineKinder,
What oberon covers & skins to match did you buy? 
I wouldn't panic just yet, even if K2 comes out, I think it will be the same size. Just my opinion. But if not, I KNOW you can sell your stuff on here! 
Kristie


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Kristie-
I bought Ave Of Trees and Purple Butterfly, and I made tego skins! 
And 2 Dragonfly StrangeDogs , one with Lamb one without, and again... I made more tego skins!
I am still waiting for the tego skins, they take a long long time....
I bought a car and rapid charger, and a memory card with 4 thinggies!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Kristie-
> 
> I bought a car and rapid charger, and a memory card with 4 thinggies!


"4 thingies"? Are you referring to the size of the card's memory? Gently curious.

Love the picture under your board name, very nice.

Marci


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Marci said:


> "4 thingies"? Are you referring to the size of the card's memory? Gently curious.
> 
> Love the picture under your board name, very nice.
> 
> Marci


Yes Marci I am very tec savvy, can't you tell!
And thank you, about the pic! It says tree of life below.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, your K is going to be all spiffed out! How fun. Again, I don't think you have to worry about the covers........the skins, well maybe... ...let us know how it works out.
Kristie


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

MineKinder,
Your ordered the K1, and they are supposed to send you what you ordered.  I wouldn't worry, unless they notify you otherwise.  You new Kindle will be lovely and loved with and in her accessories.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Ricky-
Thanks and I hope so, this is all stressing me out


----------

